# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Vụ máy bay MH17 bị tin tặc lợi dụng, rải spam trên Twitter, Facebook

## Minhpham.mng

*Các chuyên gia bảo mật cảnh báo tội phạm đang lợi dụng thảm họa MH17 để rải các đường liên kết độc hại qua Twitter và Facebook.*
Trên Facebook của nạn nhân _Liam Sweeney_ trong chuyến bay MH17, đường link dẫn đến website khiêu *** ngụy trang thành video bắn hạ máy bay được đăng tải. Bất kỳ người nào click vào link này đều được yêu cầu gọi đến số điện thoại để xác minh trên 18 tuổi hay không.
Facebook đã xóa bỏ trang tài khoản nghi ngờ bị lợi dụng để phát tán link độc hại sau khi BBC đưa tin. Phát ngôn viên mạng xã hội khuyến khích người dùng báo cáo các trang có hành vi đáng nghi thông qua nút “_report_” để nhanh chóng đưa ra được hành động phù hợp.

Mảnh vỡ máy bay MH17 tại hiện trường
Trong khi đó, ngày 18/7, hãng bảo mật _TrendMicro_ thông báo phát hiện nhiều tweet trên Twitter dường như liên quan đến thảm họa MH17 song thực chất lại là link _spam_. _Rik Ferguson_, Phó Chủ tịch phụ trách nghiên cứu bảo mật của công ty, nhận định các trang này được dùng để “_câu_” view, tăng doanh thu quảng cáo trên trang đồng thời gia tăng thứ hạng trên công cụ tìm kiếm. Hành vi lạm dụng người dùng và kỹ thuật này không được Twitter cho phép, trong trường hợp bị phát hiện, tài khoản spam có thể bị đóng vĩnh viễn.
_Richard Cox_, chuyên gia bảo mật của tổ chức phi lợi nhuận Spamhaus, cho rằng các doanh nghiệp như Facebook, Twitter có trách nhiệm gỡ bỏ các đường liên kết độc hại này. Việc bọn tội phạm mạng lợi dụng các sự việc đau lòng, thu hút sự quan tâm của toàn thế giới để lừa đảo, phát tán link rác không phải là chuyện hiếm ngày nay. Chúng thường dùng phần mềm có khả năng xác định người dùng Internet đang thảo luận về chuyện gì để tiến hành các hoạt động dễ dàng và trúng mục tiêu.
_TrendMicro_ cũng đồng tình với quan điểm của ông Cox khi tin rằng chắc chắn thảm họa MH17 sẽ còn bị lợi dụng nhiều hơn trong tương lai gần.
Hôm 17/7, máy bay mang số hiệu MH17 của Hãng hàng không _Malaysia Airlines_ đã bị bắn rơi ở Ukraine bằng một tên lửa đất đối không, song chưa rõ đối tượng nào đã bắn tên lửa này. Toàn bộ 298 người có mặt trên chuyến bay đều thiệt mạng.

----------

